

Students Help Ford Bring [Web 2.0] to Cars - timf
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2009/10/ford-michigan/

======
JLaramie
I think this totally makes sense - we are talking about a younger generation
that is driving the need for web 2.0/social marketing integration with
automobiles however, I find it strange that Microsoft would need outside
assistance with growing Sync...

